

PyCon US 2013 Accepted Talks - craigkerstiens
https://us.pycon.org/2013/schedule/talks/list/

======
jacobian
If y'all have questions, I'm the program chair so fire away. I'm happy to
answer 'em here.

~~~
some_pythonista
Are all of these full-length (~30+ minutes) talks? If not, is there some way
to see which ones are full-length talks?

~~~
jacobian
Most talks will be 30 minutes, some will be 45. We don't know which are which
yet; that'll come when we publish the actual schedule in the next couple
weeks.

~~~
some_pythonista
Excellent! Thank you very much, Jacob.

------
bryanh
So excited about PyCon, last year was fantastic. I always make sure to mention
it on these threads because you guys bust your ass to make it happen and I
just want to thank you again. :-)

------
kmfrk
I'd love if the talks came with Lanyrd links so I can track them and check out
the material, once it's up.

~~~
jacobian
Great idea - I'll see what I can do!

~~~
jdunck
They need a conference API. If only we knew someone over there...

------
freework
Every year I submit a handful of proposals, every year they all get rejected
:( Someday...

~~~
jdunck
Jesse Noller and a crew of volunteers have just started this:
<http://speakup.io/> Perhaps they could give feedback on proposals?

~~~
briancurtin
We can give feedback directly to PyCon proposers who weren't selected. We have
logs of the discussions that have happened at each stage of review that a
proposal goes through.

For future editions of PyCon, the SpeakUp! list would be a great place to get
feedback on pre-deadline proposals.

------
hoka
Oh wow, this looks amazing. I just ctrl+clicked 16 talks :-)

I'm a student, and your student pricing is great. If only air fare wasn't 4x
the cost from where I am. I might still come, though! It's an investment in
myself.

~~~
jacobian
If cost is the only thing keeping you from coming to PyCon, please considering
applying for financial aid. Each year we give out tens of thousands of dollars
in free tickets and grants to help people get to PyCon. You could easily be
one of them - please apply! See <https://us.pycon.org/2013/assistance/> for
more details.

------
bsaul
Any chance to see those talks online some day ?

~~~
sateesh
I hope and think so. PyCon 2012 videos are available at:
<http://pyvideo.org/category/17/pycon-us-2012>

------
rachbelaid
Great list of talks but with our lack of concurrency picking the right talk is
going to difficult or I should say a GILemma :)

~~~
leetrout
Just... wow.

100 internets to you, sir.

